# Am I off my bean to be craving a 1911 range officer in 9 or 40? tell me about botjh



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

_I have lately been craving a 1911 Range Officer in 9 or 40. Am I off my bean or are they a great pistol and make a nice CC piece. Give me all the pros and cons of both._


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

Springfield would be my next 1911,,,,i had others,,unhappy with those...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty sure they don't make that in .40

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

But if they did... the gun would handle it well. 

The Range Officer is a might large for CC, eh?


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

You could go with a Range Officer Compact in a 9mm-they also make a EMP in .40S&W. The EMP is a 3 inch barrel 1911.You can get the EMP in either a 9mm or the 40. The Range officer only comes in 9mm or .45 ACP with the shortest barrel at 4 inches.Of coarse we are talking Springfield Armory.


----------



## tdlanham (May 3, 2018)

I have a Range Officer in 9mm and it is fantastic!!! 
I love the gun!!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I would avoid Springfield because of their corporate behavior in bed with gun control politicians last year. Moreover, I don't care for a 1911 in minor calibers like 9mm or 40 SW. If I were considering a Springfield 1911, it would be in 45 ACP. 1911 in 45 is plenty soft shooting for anyone, IMO. I also don't care for the EMP because I don't like a bull type barrel without a bushing. Some love that. I don't.

I suppose if I had to consider Springfield Armory, I'd look at the 1911 Loaded in 45 ACP or their TRP in 10mm. But, I'll stick with Colt, Remington, or Wilson Combat (if I could afford it) for my 1911 needs. I don't want a full length guide rod and I do want fairly strict observance to traditional 1911 spec. I don't want proprietary parts used. I think there are parts on some Sig 1911 which are not interchangeable and I know this is so on some, if not all, Kimbers.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

IMO a .45 1911 is a soft shooter and getting one in 9mm will only give you a slightly larger capacity and if you want to carry it is a little heavier.
That being said I have 3 in 9mm, two Mod-2 a compact and a tactical those cover all my needs and I have a S&W model 59 hi-cap for nostalgia.
Good Luck with your choice.


----------

